# Teicheinstieg über schräge Ebene



## PeterBoden (24. Feb. 2011)

Ich hadere immer noch mit der planerischen Gestaltung des Einstieges in meinen baldigen Schwimmteich.

Eine Terasse und eine angebrachte Einstiegsleiter wäre das Einfachste, aber das will da jemand nicht. 

Es soll ein flacher, ebenerdiger Einstieg werden, ich hatte hier schon mal nachgefragt. Mit einer Stufenkonstruktion tue ich mich schwer. Einmal ist es der Zeitfaktor, wenn die Folie liegt und ich erst eine Schalung erstellen muss mit angepasster Bewehrung, das dauert. Weiterhin sollte ja auch die Oberfläche der Stufen 'irgendwie' nicht nach nackten Beton aussehen. Also weiterer Aufwand.

Ich habe mir weitere Literatur besorgt, nicht wegen dem Fachwissen, wer dieses Forum richtig durchstöbert hat alles Fachwissen der Welt, und mir dort ein paar sehr gute Ausführungsvarianten von Profiteichbauern anschauen können.

Darunter sind Nicht-Treppenversion enthalten, alle gegossen und z.B. mit "schönen" Steinen verziert.
Je einfacher umso mehr gefällt es mir und so ist es eine einfache schräge Ebene aus natürlich wasserdichten Beton. Man gießt die schräge Ebene und bevor er aushärtet werden wabenförmig durchlöcherte Gummimatten leicht eingedrückt und später in die Mattenlöcher Kies oder Split gefüllt. 
Das es wie beschrieben absolut rutschfest sei leuchtet mir ein.

Ich habe solche Matten bereits gesehen, als Laufmatten werden sie im industriellen Bereich oft bei öligen Fußböden eingesetzt, sie sind mindestens 2 cm stark.

Bei einer stufenförmigen Treppe erreicht man pro laufendem Meter selbstverständlich eine größere Tiefe, ich glaube nicht das ich bei einer einfachen geneigten Ebene eine stärkere Neigung als 40 cm pro laufendem Meter wählen sollte.

Habt ihr so etwas schon einmal gesehen?
Über Tipps und Meinungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Nikolai (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teicheinstieg über schräge Ebene*

Hallo Peter,
bei 40cm/1m hast Du ja schon einen Steilhang. Nur auf scharfkantigem Split könntest Du darauf halt finden, aber wer geht schon gern mit Schuhen ins Wasser. Die Verletzungsgefahr ist einfach zu groß. Und wenn Du sowieso Beton einbringst, ist eine Treppenform auch nicht wesentlich aufwendiger.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Zacky (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teicheinstieg über schräge Ebene*

Hallo Peter,

vielleicht eine Idee. wenn du absolut keine Beton-Stufen oder Stufenoptik im Teich haben möchtest, wäre für einen ebenerdigen Einstieg noch ein Kiesbett möglich. Jetzt aber vorausgesetzt, dass du umlaufend oder zumindest auf einer Seite einen Pflanzenstreifen hast, der eine Breite von min. 1,20 m aufweist. Wenn dieser Pflanzstreifen die erforderliche Breite und Tiefe hat, würde ich Granitkanten (8cm hoch, 20cm tief, 1m lang - gibt es aber als 50cm Länge) oder die Granit-Trittplatten 4cm Höhe, ca. 40cm Durchmesser) nehmen. Die gibt es als rustikale runde Teller oder auch als glatte - "wenig gekratzte" Terrassenplatten. Die Platten dann in den schräg liegenden Kies eingebettet und schon hast du vernünftige Laufstellen und keine konkrete Treppenoptik.

Nur so'ne Idee? Also, ich habe ne' Tiefbecken-Leiter und zusätzlich ein kleineres Holzdeck in 20cm Tiefe neben der Leiter als zusätzliche Einstiegs- oder auch Sitz-, Ruhefläche unter Wasser.


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teicheinstieg über schräge Ebene*

Hallo Peter, 

bedenkt das ihr nicht jünger werdet. Um auch in vielen Jahren den Teich noch nutzen zu können halte ich einen sicheren Einstig mit Geländer für Unverzichtbar. Alles andere wird rutschig ohne Ende.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teicheinstieg über schräge Ebene*

Hallo Peter,
da hast Du Dir schon weitaus mehr Gedanken als ich mir beim Teichbau gemacht! 
Ich habe bei mir eine Pflanzterasse, die mit Beton unter Folie stabilisiert wurde - sollte bei einem Schwimmteich auch gehen.
Da aber viele die Folie (zumindest den "begangenen" Teil) in einem Schwimmteich noch gerne schützen (auch NG rät dazu), hast Du ja schon einen Vorschlag gemacht.
Was hindert Dich daran, Deine Idee in Form von Stufen umzusetzen?


----------



## PeterBoden (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teicheinstieg über schräge Ebene*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Was hindert Dich daran, Deine Idee in Form von Stufen umzusetzen?



Ja, so wird es wohl werden.

Am Einstiegspunkt des Schwimmteiches möchte ich gern 1,40 m Tiefe haben.
Vom Gartenniveau gleich einen Tritt hinunter da bleiben 1,25 m was ich an Tiefe überwinden muss.
Auf meinem Entwurf habe ich etwa 4 m längs zur Verfügung, das wären bei einer reinen schrägen Ebene pro laufenden Meter 30 cm. Das ist schon heftig, ich kann ja morgen einmal eine lange 4 m Latte im Garten mit diesem Gefälle hinlegen, in der Praxis schaut es immer ganz anders aus.

Bei Stufen bleibt dann nur noch die Frage der Dimensionierung, wie ich vermute gibt es sicherlich eine dicke DIN dazu. Über google & Co., moment, na klar...; 198000 Links, da finde ich genug Tipps. :beten

Geländer, hmm. Die Befestigung  da habe ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.
Ich krame noch einmal in meinem Fundus ob ich irgenwo ein paar Beispiele finde.

Hier nachträglich ein Ausschnitt aus der Planungsskizze:


----------

